# Norman's Journal



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Norman's Journal

Like Norman? My crazy Norwegian Fjord Horse? Well you'll love his own journal! You can see how he is recovering from his ripped muscle, daily or weekly photo's of him and his crazy tricks and his competition results of the past.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Norman was extremely frisky yesterday. He bucked when I was leading him. It freaked me out! I took some photo's of him now. The picture quality it terrible, but it was dark. I also took a photo of his leg where he ripped his muscle.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Sooo.. I'm happy! The vet came today to make a scan. He said we can ride again!! =D I have to take it slow ofcourse. But after 2 months rest he's back on track. I was dreading I would miss most of next years Dressage season, If I would miss that, I would of pulled my ahirs out! Dressage is everything to me. And Norman, he is happier than ever! I must ride him everyday for 20 minutes. After 2 weeks it's back to 45 minutes. I'm soo pleased! Now I can defend my title as Best Ridden Fjord. (I've already won it 3x) I just can't jump for the following 9 months. So, Jumping season is out of the question. =( Not happy about that! Eventing, well lets say never again. O.O
I've got somemore piccy's of Normi.. 










Evil! =P


----------



## Philnj (Dec 10, 2008)

Good pictures and reading
ATB
Phil


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm soo sorry for not making a journal in 2 days(?)
Since I'm aloud to ride again, I'm planning my competition season next year. It's all Dressage & Showing now. Noooo more showjumping or eventing.. ='(
I've had a look for sponsers too, as I don't have one yet, I need one! I've asked the local horse supply shop to sponser me, waiting for an answer. And maybe the sportstables close by my stables will want to sponser me. Anyway, the Dressagechampionships are insight again, and this time I must, will and can win the National Dressage Championships! I've never won it before. The Tinello Cup i've won.. so.. why won't the National Dressage Championships work for me.. xD
Ok, you have to ride about 10 competitions that add up to your final score.. ^.^
Ohh.. I'm so excited for 2009. I'm loving Norman's neck muscles(big fat Fjord muscles).. I just hope the judges hope that too for 2009...

Well you'll hear more off me.. and Norman's competitions calender for 2009!! ^^


----------

